

Turing Is the Problem, Not the Solution - edw519
http://rebelscience.blogspot.com/

======
bdfh42
This guy is tilting at windmills.

Turing did not have "ideas" about the limits of computation but a mathematical
proof.

Bitch all you want - but you first of all need to understand what the man was
on about - then maybe you can chip away at a few edge cases.

~~~
Mapou
Why put up this strawman? There is nothing in the article about either the
limits of computation or a mathematical proof. Pretty much all it says is that
the Turing sequential (or algorithmic) conmputing model is inadequate and I
agree. We need a better model.

~~~
bdfh42
Not sure about the straw. Running a process on a multi-core machine just makes
it go faster. We have always had speed improvements - this is just the latest
way of achieving them. While running multiple parallel processes is going to
be an interesting challenge for us programmers it is not going to change the
fundamentals one jot.

~~~
Mapou
You're kidding me? The computing world is about to witness the most drastic
paradigm shift in its history. After all is said and done, the threaded or
sequential process programming model will not only be superseded, we will kick
ourselves in the ass for having been so stupid for so long.

